# كل اللهجات : الكنى المرتبطة بأسماء معينة



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
من المتعارف عندنا في العراق ارتباط كنى معينة بأسماء معينة ، وتستخدم الكنية المناسبة مع الشخص الذي ترتبط باسمه كنية ما وذلك في حال لم يكن له ولد أو بنت يكنى به أو بها ، أو أن له ولد ولكنه غير معروف لمن يخاطبه ، لذلك يكينيه بالكنية المتعارفة.
وكثيرا ما يسمي الآباء إبنهم الأول بإسم موافق لكنيته المتعارفة .
وأدنا بعض الأسماء والكنى المرتبطة بها ..
قاسم - أبو محمد
محمد - أبو جاسم
جاسم - أبو نصيف
أحمد - أبو شهاب
علي - أبو حسين
حسين - أبو علي
هادي - أبو حسن
حسن - أبو فلاح
كاظم - أبو جواد
صباح - أبو نور
صلاح - أبو مهدي
عبد الله - أبو نجم
وهكذا ..

ماذا عن اللهجات العربية الأخرى ؟
وفي حالة وجودها ، هل فيها تشابه مع الكنى أعلاه ؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

:في مصر ما أعرفه هو
حسن يقال له أبو علي
اسماعيل :أبو السباع
محمود :أبو حَنَفي
إبراهيم :أبو خليل
أحمد :أبو حْميد
مصطفى :دَرْشْ


----------



## djara

هذا النوع من الكنى غير مستعمل في تونس


----------



## Ashariefi

Mejeed said:


> السلام عليكم ..
> من المتعارف عندنا في العراق ارتباط كنى معينة بأسماء معينة ، وتستخدم الكنية المناسبة مع الشخص الذي ترتبط باسمه كنية ما وذلك في حال لم يكن له ولد أو بنت يكنى به أو بها ، أو أن له ولد ولكنه غير معروف لمن يخاطبه ، لذلك يكينيه بالكنية المتعارفة.
> وكثيرا ما يسمي الآباء إبنهم الأول بإسم موافق لكنيته المتعارفة .
> وأدنا بعض الأسماء والكنى المرتبطة بها ..
> قاسم - أبو محمد
> محمد - أبو جاسم
> جاسم - أبو نصيف
> أحمد - أبو شهاب
> علي - أبو حسين
> حسين - أبو علي
> هادي - أبو حسن
> حسن - أبو فلاح
> كاظم - أبو جواد
> صباح - أبو نور
> صلاح - أبو مهدي
> عبد الله - أبو نجم
> وهكذا ..
> 
> ماذا عن اللهجات العربية الأخرى ؟
> وفي حالة وجودها ، هل فيها تشابه مع الكنى أعلاه ؟






السلام عليكم، أعتقد فكرة جميلة لو نحاول ان نجمع الأسماء والكنى المرتبطة بها في قائمة ويتم نشرها.

كثير من الكنى غير معروفة وخاصة للشباب اليوم و أنا أرى الكنى موروث عراقي جميل وتقريبا خاص بالعراقيين فقط

هل هناك من قام بجمع وترتيب الأسماء والكنى؟ إذا لم يكن فممكن نتعاون على جمع وترتيب في قائمة ونشرها للفائدة.


----------



## WadiH

يوسف - أبو يعقوب
عبد العزيز - أبو سعود
عمر - أبو سراج

هذه موجودة في السعودية إلى جانب بعض الأمثلة التي ذكرتموهما مثل إبراهيم/أبو خليل، محمد/أبو قاسم


----------



## Ashariefi

بالعراق اعتقد عمر - ابو فاروق وليس ابو سراج


----------



## Mejeed

Ashariefi said:


> السلام عليكم، أعتقد فكرة جميلة لو نحاول ان نجمع الأسماء والكنى المرتبطة بها في قائمة ويتم نشرها.
> 
> كثير من الكنى غير معروفة وخاصة للشباب اليوم و أنا أرى الكنى موروث عراقي جميل وتقريبا خاص بالعراقيين فقط
> 
> هل هناك من قام بجمع وترتيب الأسماء والكنى؟ إذا لم يكن فممكن نتعاون على جمع وترتيب في قائمة ونشرها للفائدة.



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قد يكون هناك من قام بجمع وترتيب الأسماء والكنى ، ولكني لم أطلع على مثل ذلك.
وأنا معك في كونها موروث جميل ، وإن شاء الله نتعاون في ما ذكرت.


----------

